# Interesting Train



## kursplat (Dec 8, 2010)

tjcruiser said:


> ...Now ... back to trains, OK???)


----------



## concretepumper (Jan 2, 2011)

WOW!  That thing ^ is mean looking coming at you!  :thumbsup:


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

Cool engine. 
What are the extra rails for?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

choo choo said:


> Cool engine.
> What are the extra rails for?


looks like part of a switch that's out of the picture.


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

If it is, John... then that's one strange switch.
I've never seen two continuous rails both placed so close to the center like that.

Greg


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

choo choo said:


> If it is, John... then that's one strange switch.
> I've never seen two continuous rails both placed so close to the center like that.
> 
> Greg


Look closer, it looks like you can see the start of the switch rail.


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

If that's a switch rail, what possible standard gauge relationship could it have to those two center rails?

One possibility is that there is some sort of dual gauge wierdness going on...


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

I don't think the "switch rail" in John's post is actually that. Rather, I think it's simply the shadow lines and contours of the "T" cross section of the rail itself. Perhaps.

Here's another shot of the same train ... beautiful ...










And Wiki ...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/LNER_Class_A4_4498_Sir_Nigel_Gresley

TJ


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

Ah yes the good old A3/4 I prefer the even more streamlined mallard. Iether way a very nice and fine locomotive. Now to elaborate on those rails those are probaly just electric third rails for the electrics they use over there or they could just be the light reflection. Now the very two center rails could be for an overpass as gaurds or for one that is out of sight as it appears they are comeing to an end in the original picture.


----------



## kursplat (Dec 8, 2010)

:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:
wow, my best thread ever, and i didn't make it. this post was in another thread that will remain nameless.
the train stuff was given a life of it's own. i just grabbed a nice pic off google 
i do love british railroads though.

the rails look like something off a roller coaster...weird


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Maybe they run a narrow gauge train down the tracks when that one is gone.


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

The Narragansett Pier RR had tracks with a third rail. It was so they could use a narrow gauge loco to pull full size cars, or maybe it was a full size loco pulling narrow gauge cars. Best I can do, I was a kid.hwell:


----------



## Artieiii (Apr 25, 2011)

That's one nice looking logo....kinda mean looking
-Art


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

More "multi rails" ... whatever they are ...










This one looks like a dual-gauge setup to me ...










TJ


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I can't believe that's a 3rd rail, they'd be insulated a bunch better than that! However, the 3rd rail does seem to be outside the tracks that loco is running on. I wonder if that's a narrow-gauge loco and there are some full sized ones that come through?


----------



## N-gauged (Mar 27, 2011)

That's a neat looking train but I don't know about that third rail.
It looks like whatever was using it would derail when they hit the spot I circled in red.









​


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

That is odd for sure. Maybe it is a 3rd rail and we just can't see the detail from this angle.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Good point, N-gauged!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Look closer, it looks like you can see the start of the switch rail.



I think those extra rails are anti derailing rails, just like the extra rails you see at bridges. Though I don't know what the 2 center rails do.


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Where do you suppose these pics were taken? Maybe somebody there can tell us. Pete


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

This engine resides in England and is operated there. Thinking now and examineing further I am willing to deduct it all now. The original picture show the two very middle rails which are gaurds for antide-railment and the outer rails are not two but one rail tha just at this angle looks like two. The original picture was taken on a rainy day so things would have reflected and looked a lot more different then under normal circumstances. Now for TJ's first picture that he posted that center rail in the one shot is just a simple rail that was or will replace the current outside rail as it has absolutely no fasteners or ties on it and bends like crazy. The last picture TJ posted with all those third rails are indeed electrified third rails. They have the proper white/silver tops to them and the reason they cut out at the crossing is that engines have more then jsut a one truck pickup so rather then just get rid of the crossing they allow the front pickups to run off the third rail till it crosses and retouches the third and then the back truck goes off and so on so no power is lost and the crossing is allowed to remain. That entire rail line is covered in electrified third rails and there are even more hints of it do to the blue and red electrical cables running thourgh the rails and yard.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

GC,

As they say on MythBuster ...

PLAUSIBLE !!!


----------



## kursplat (Dec 8, 2010)

gc53dfgc said:


> This engine resides in England and is operated there. Thinking now and examineing further I am willing to deduct it all now. The original picture show the two very middle rails which are gaurds for antide-railment and the outer rails are not two but one rail tha just at this angle looks like two. The original picture was taken on a rainy day so things would have reflected and looked a lot more different then under normal circumstances. Now for TJ's first picture that he posted that center rail in the one shot is just a simple rail that was or will replace the current outside rail as it has absolutely no fasteners or ties on it and bends like crazy. The last picture TJ posted with all those third rails are indeed electrified third rails. They have the proper white/silver tops to them and the reason they cut out at the crossing is that engines have more then jsut a one truck pickup so rather then just get rid of the crossing they allow the front pickups to run off the third rail till it crosses and retouches the third and then the back truck goes off and so on so no power is lost and the crossing is allowed to remain. That entire rail line is covered in electrified third rails and there are even more hints of it do to the blue and red electrical cables running thourgh the rails and yard.


that's incredible Holmes!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

kursplat said:


> that's incredible Holmes!



I wonder what Watson thinks?


----------

